# Schwimmteichbau mit naturagart?



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

*schwimmteich mit naturagard*

gibt es hier tatsächlich niemanden, der mit dieser Firma schon einen Schwimmteich gebaut hat und von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann?
Wir sind noch in der Planung und würden uns gerne mit jemandem austauschen, der nach diesem system schon gebaut hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Martina,

das stimmt so mit hoffentlich nicht. Kompetenz ist genug da. Schau auch einmal aktiv im Schwimmteich- Unterforum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Zur Not kann auch ich antworten, allerdings nicht aus erster Hand (deshalb halte ich mich zurück), sondern wir haben unseren Freunden bei der Planung und dem Bau geholfen. Wenn sie die Empfehlungen nicht bewusst ignoriert hätten, wären aus meiner Sicht die Ratschläge von Naturagart ausserordentlich gut gewesen. 

Notfalls frage noch einmal per PN nach.
S.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

*Hallo Martina,*

die Firma naturagart ist nicht umsonst so bekannt. Dort wird exzellentes Marketing gemacht. Leider in einer Form die mir persönlich aufstößt. Schein und Sein sind nicht immer in Übereinstimmung. Das merkt man sofort bei dem Besuch des Betriebsgeländes.
Auch ich habe Meinungen gehört, die bei mir aber ,anders als bei Stefan, einen negativen Eindruck erzeugt haben. Aussagen die man von Dritten gehört hat, sollten hier aber nicht diskutiert werden. Da läuft man zu schnell Gefahr, dass durch "stille Post" alles verdreht wird.
Wenn ich die mir bekannten Schwimmteich-Systeme vergleiche, liegt das naturagart-System an letzter Stelle. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Ralf Glenk
www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

hi Ralf!

und warum liegen sie bei Dir an letzter Stelle ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hmmmm, natürlich muss jeder in seiner persönlichen Werteskala frei einsortieren können, weshalb es für mich auch völlig OK ist, wenn jemand ein Produkt, das ich als gut einschätze, ganz hinten platziert.

Allerdings würde ich mich da wniger von dem Freigelände beeinflussen lassen. Es ist bekannt, dass Naturagart enorme Schwierigkeiten mit der Baugenehmigung hatte, weshalb ihnen die Hände ziemlich gebunden waren - und das bei enormen Plänen und Bauvorhaben. Alles nur auf Marketing zu schieben ist sicher einseitig - wer beschäftigt sonst noch ausgebildete Biologen als Berater, und eine vergleichbare Kompetenz wie z.B. bei Herrn Schulte habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.

Aber zurück zu eigenen Erfahrungen: Ich habe diesmal das Material für meinen Naturteich von Naturagart bezogen und war und bin von Material und Beratung begeistert. Es wurde nichts versprochen, was nicht gehalten wurde, überschwappende Pläne von mir sogar als vermeidbare Geldverschwendung nach unten korrigiert. Habe ich sonst auch noch nicht gefunden. Überzeugt durch die Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe, haben sich Bekannte von uns bei ihrem Schwimmteich ebenfalls für Naturagart entschieden. Da allerdings hat es Pannen gegeben - allerdings nicht auf Seiten von Naturagart: Beim Ausmessen der Folie hat man sich vertan und dann den Filtergraben aus Angst davor, dass sich die __ Frösche zu leicht verstecken könnten, nur mit ein paar kümmerlichen Pflanzen bestückt. Im Teich selbst keine nennenswerte Bepflanzung. Ich habe immer gesagt, dass der Schwimmteich grün werden würde - und das ist auch eingetreten. So langsam setzt wohl ein Umdenken ein. Aber auch bei diesem Schwimmteich ist das Material überzeugend und die Funktion wird sich ganz sicher bei vernünftiger Ausgestaltung regulieren. 

Ich habe im Web bereits mehrfach einige Schnellschüsse über die nicht überzeugende Naturagart Aussenanlage gelesen. Noch nie aber hat sich jemand über das Material (schon über den Preis) und die Beratung beschwert. Ich glaube, da prallen auch zwei Philosophien aufeinander: Hochwertiges Material und mit zu bezahlendes Know-how einerseits und Billigkonzepte andererseits. Ich will noch nicht einmal beurteilen, was letztlich richtiger ist. Allerdings muss sich billigeres Material zuerst einmal über die Zeit beweisen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doogie,
du hast recht.Wenn man eine persönliche Wertung ab gibt sollte man sie begründen. Ich beziehe meine Aussage ausdrücklich auf den Bereich Schwimmteiche.
Das wesentliche Attribut eines Schwimmteiches ist die integrierte Wasseraufbereitung. Hier gibt es unterschiedliche technische Umsetzungen, die sich auch im Wirkungsgrad unterscheiden. Die gemachten Versprechungen sind allerdings überall sehr vollmundig und zum Teil übertrieben. Letztendlich produziert dies Enttäuschungen und schädigt längerfristig die Idee des Schwimmteiches.

Warum ich das naturagart-system als weniger wirkungsvoll ansehe als andere Systeme:

1. Pflanzen werden als Reinigungsmedium (das machen allerdings andere auch) genannt. Diese Philosophie hält sich hartnäckig, obwohl die Reinigungsfunktion der Pflanzen nach Untersuchungen Kläranlagenherstellern nur einen geringen Anteil ausmacht (5-30%). Die Funktion der Pflanzen ist eher peripher positiv, da sie durch die Wurzeln das Filtersubstrat durchlässig halten.
2. Es fehlt der Skimmer im System. Logischerweise ist es günstiger einen Eintrag schon im frühen Stadium zu entfernen und nicht zu warten bis er zu Schlamm geworden ist.
3. Es wird behauptet, das der Bodenschlamm ohne eigene Arbeit kontinuierlich durch das Verbindungsrohr in den Filtergraben gesaugt wird.
Es wird die Vorstellung eines Ablaufs wie in einem Waschbecken assoziiert, wo der ganze Dreck mit einem Schwubs verschwindet.
Die Praxis sieht anders aus. Freigehalten wird vielleicht das direkte Umfeld des Rohrendes (was passiert wenn ein dicker Klumpen Fadenalgen angesaugt wird?) .Der Schlamm setzt sich aber an allen Flächen ab und bleibt dort auch liegen. Bevorzugt dort wo die Folie Falten gebildet hat.
4. Ein wirkungsvoller Filter arbeitet biologisch über Mikrorganismen. Darauf wird in der Filterbeschreibung nicht eingegangen. Im Gegenteil wird nur die mechanische Sedimentabscheidung beschrieben. Deshalb auch der Vergleich mit Vortex und Spaltfiltern. Man hätte den Filtergraben gleich als biologischen Filter aufbauen können. So wird es in der Klärtechnik gemacht, woher dieses Prinzip stammt. Aber wer sollte dann diese neuen Filtermodule kaufen? 
5. Jetzt muß ich aufpassen, dass Guido mich nicht wieder erwischt, weil ich der Meinung bin das Pumpen im Wasser eines Schwimmteiches (oder im kommunizierenden Filtergraben) nichts zu suchen haben. Guido hat im Forum Re-natur logisch nachvollziehbar eine Begründung geschrieben, warum auch trocken aufgestellte Pumpen ein Gefährdungspotential haben.
Da soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich hoffe das genügt dir als Begründung. Ich weiss das die Firma naturagart eine große Fangemeinde hat. Umso schwieriger ist es Kritik zu äussern, die ja sofort als Affront aufgefasst wird. Ich sehe meine Bemerkungen auch nicht als Anklage, sondern als Anregung zur Produktverbesserung im Teilbereich Schwimmteich.
Gruß
Ralf Glenk


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

den Punkten 2 und 3 stimme ich zu (bis auf die Sache mit den Fadenalgen). Richtig ist vor allem, dass Naturagart den Skimmern grundsätzlich nicht sehr gewogen ist - das nicht ihrer Funktion wegen, sondern wegen der Mängel der am Markt befindlichen (Massen-)Ware. Ralfs Ratschlag ist gut, sich da - ggf. ergänzend - mit professionelleren Skimmersystemen auseinanderzusetzen. Punkt 5 ist wohl eher ambivalent.

Die Punkte 1 und 4 halte ich zumindest für missverständlich dargestellt:  Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass in einen Schwimmteich *keine Fische *gehören, wird der Reinigungseffekt der Pflanzen nicht nur viel zu gering angegeben. Es ist nämlich der entscheidende Effekt, da die Pflanzen die Aufgabe haben, dem Wasser die Nährstoffe (und gerade nicht andere Giftstoffe, ggf. menschlicher Provenienz) zu entziehen/zu binden. Und dazu sind sie bestens in der Lage. Eine Biostufe ist bei einem Schwimmteich ziemlich wertlos. Welche Bakterien sollten denn welche Substanz in was umwandeln ? Genau deshalb verbietet sich auch der Vergleich mit einer Grosskläranlage (wobei man sich einmal genau den Aufbau einer kleinen Pflanzenkläranlage anschauen sollte...). Hinzu kommt im Filtergraben der wohl auch nicht bestrittene Absetzeffekt für Grobschmutz (ich sehe aber durchaus - den richtigen - Punkt 3). Korrekt ist ferner, dass in Grosskläranlagen in anaerober Umgebung Nitrate in gasförmigen Stickstoff umgewandelt werden. Wäre sicher auch für den Schwimmteich toll, ich wüsste aber nicht, wo dies in einer Garten-/Schwimmteich-Umgebung schon einmal erreicht worden wäre. Sicher nicht in diesen Oase-Kisten. Andere Hersteller stellen die Behauptung klugerweise gar nicht erst auf.

Da jetzt nicht mehr nur von einer Marketing-Masche gesprochen wird (sondern von einer Anregung zur Produktverbesserung im Teilbereich Schwimmteich) ist jeder selbstverständlich frei, den Hersteller/Anbieter bestimmter Produkte zu bevorzugen und andere - und sei es nur aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus - abzulehnen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Einige Punkte, die Ralf angeschrieben hat finde ich sehr interessant, auch ich habe mir bereits so meine Gedanken gemacht, warum man bei Naturagart mit keinem Wort einen Skimmer erwähnt.

Die komplette Wahrheit und somit perfekte Lösung liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen und muss jeder für sich finden. Ich für meinen Teil finde Naturagart Lösungen nicht so schlecht, und, mit ein paar Ergänzungen sogar sehr gut.
Bin schon gespannt wie sie meinen nächsten Teich planen würden
---
Der Einwand mit der Pumpe im Schwimm-Teich fällt oft... ich bin der Meinung, Pumpen sind IMMER ein Risiko, egal wo sie stehen... denn solange das Wasser durch's gehäuse der Pumpe fliesst kann der Strom genaus einschiessen... 
Darum: ob trocken-Aufstellung oder im Becken bleibt sich (fast) gleich!
Die Strom-Gefahr wird durch die Überhitzungsgefahr ausserhalb des Beckens wieder ausgeglichen... Ausserdem, wer hat heutzutage keinen funktionstüchtigen FI Schalter ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Der ist in deutschland eh pflicht. Ausgenommen altbau wohnung. Aber selbst da muss der FI nachgerüstet werden sobald was an der Elektro Instalation geändert wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also zu den Schwimmteichen kann ich nicht viel sagen, auch zur Firma Naturagard, okay. Ich kenne nur normale Gartenteichanlagen von Ihnen und stimme Ihnen im großen und ganzen in der Philosophie zu.

Was den FI anbelangt, so sollte er eingebaut sein, aber viel Außensteckdosen, die zu Teich-Anschlußdosen umgemüntzt werden haben bei älteren Gebäuden keinen. Es gibt auch noch genügend dumme Leute, die beim Kauf einer Pumpe alle Sicherheitshinweise in den Wind schlagen und nicht mal einen "Steckdosen-Nachrüst-Adapter-FI" kaufen. Wenn die dann an Ihrem Teich stehen und aussehen wie  rre: , selber Schuld. Gibt es dafür nicht Niederspannungspumpen für den Schwimmteich???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Martina, 
zur Zeit unterstütze ich eine Familie die mit Naturagart einen Schwimmteich baut. in dem Forum sind jedoch informationen bereits vorhanden. Tatsache ist jedoch das man sich selbst erst mal über eine größere Palette von Schwimmteichsysteme informieren sollte um einen Überblick zu bekommen. Ich musste wiederholt feststellen das es für Leien die sich vorher noch nie mit Teichen geschweige mit Schwimmteichen auseinandergesetzt haben sehr schwierig ist sich mit den Unterlagen von Naturagart zurecht zufinden. Ich kann nur appelieren schau dir funktionirende Teiche an und spreche mit dem Besitzer und lass dir das wesentliche am Opjekt zeigen.Gerade der Filtergraben ist sehr in der angegebenen Bauweise nicht gerade Pflegeleicht, zumal empfohlen wird ihn alle 5 bis 6 Jahre zu reinigen. Wenn ich nun mein Filtergraben oder Klärteich der jetzt auch 5 Jahre alt ist entschlammen müsste, ich bekäm die Krise. Ich kann Ralf nur beipfichten das System müsste noch verbessert werden. Was die Lieferungen angeht muss ich Naturagart ein Lob aussprechen. Bitte lass dich auch nicht von den Preisen blenden. Für die Gesamtkosten musst du noch was drauflegen da kommt es darauf an wie komfortabel du in anlegen willst, Naturagart nennt da ja nur ihre Materialkosten.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Wie schauts eigentlich zu dem Thema mit der Firma Mielke aus, die hier im Forum Werbung macht (und damit auch den Forumskostenberg abträgt?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Bisher sind mir keine Informationen zugänglich, weder direkt noch mittelbar. Und so sehr viel Information wird ja auch nicht vermittelt. Eher die "Lust auf mehr"   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich auf meinem Teich auch Schlittschuh laufen kann - ähm - wenn ich es überhaupt könnte   

Wäre aber interessant, wenn jemand mal über die Firma Mielke was machen läßt, es auch hier berichtet!

Stefan - Du würdest ja eh wieder mit Herrn Schulte bauen. Wann baust Du eigentlich Deinen nächsten Teich ;-) - Du hast doch so schön viel Platz da unten in Frankreich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Susanne da hat eigendlich der Ralf die Erfahrung sieh auch seine Homepage. Er hat die Folie von der Firma Mielke ich habe dazu keine Informationen. Ach das ich es nicht vergesse ein schöner Teich ist bei dir im entstehen. Zu dem Schlittschulaufen solltest du jedoch bedenken, das wen Fische in deinem Teich sind die dann in ihrer Winterruhe gestört werden und je nach dem dann sogar eingehen können.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Hi Alle, ich habe meine Teichfolie von der Fa.Mielke nach Mass "schneidern lassen, ebenso die Erstbepflanzung. War und bin immer noch damit zufrieden, was Beratung und schnelle Lieferung angeht. Bezieht sich aber nur auf meinen Naturteich. Die Folie hat gepasst,das Pflanzensortiment war "optimal".Alle Pflanzen wuchsen gut an und sind bis heute noch am Leben.
Kann man Empfehlen, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan - Du würdest ja eh wieder mit Herrn Schulte bauen. Wann baust Du eigentlich Deinen nächsten Teich ;-) - Du hast doch so schön viel Platz da unten in Frankreich!



Vertu' Dich nicht, Susanne,

ich schätze einfach nur Kompetenz. Wen jemand gleichwertig etwas zu bieten hat, nehme ich natürlich den, der sich auch in Foren oder besser noch unserem Forum engagiert. Aber diese Reihenfolge muss stimmen (wobei das Lob von Eugen schon schwer wiegt).

Nein, einen weiteren Teich werden wir erst einmal nicht bauen. Wir grübeln allerdings über einem langen Bachlauf. Vielleicht Über den Brunnen gespeist, um die Temperatur nicht noch weiter zu erhöhen. Hat aber keine Eile.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

Hi Stefan,

eigentlich "brauchst"  Du Herrn Schulte ja auch gar nicht mehr - bist ja wahnsinnig fit inzwischen. Einen langen Bachlauf - so ein Wiesenplätscherbächlein - was soll ich sagen - ich finde Bachläufe klasse  . Zeit lassen würde ich mir auch - so in Ruhe was schönes Austüfteln ist ja auch was feines. Du läßt es uns ja dann sicher wissen, wenns mal soweit ist!

Lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

hallo beisammen,

die Beratung und auch die Infomappen von naturagart (60 eur) sind wirklich sehr gut; vergleichbare informationen sind sonst kaum auf dem markt vorhanden. Herrn schulte halte ich für sehr kompetent. den einbau eines skimmers lehnt er nicht ab, sagt aber dass etwas sinnvolles käuflich nicht zu erwerben ist, womit er recht hat.

ich bin gerade dabei meinen teich fertigzustellen mit filterteich naturagart aber zusätzlichem eigenbauskimmer mit vorfilter (nach bauanleitung von ralf glenk). ich hoffe das ist eine gute lösung.
die materialpreise von naturagart halte ich für viel zu teuer.

die fa. mielke ist für mich ein reiner folienlieferant mit wenig fachwissen, was teichbau anbelangt. bei mielke hätte ich bedenken, da die folienstücke meist vor ort manuell verschweisst werden. ich persönlich halte von einer verschweissung der bahnen beim lieferanten mit entsprechenden maschinen mehr. 

gruß
toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo Toni,
meine Folie wurde nach meinem Aufmass fertig verschweist geliefert. Gleiches gilt auch für meinen Nachbarn.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo Toni,

auch ich bezahle ja am liebsten so wenig wie möglich für das, was ich kaufe. Aber wenn ich von einem Laden erwarte, dass er mir hochwertige Ware verkauft, das Know-how gleich mit dazu, eigene Entwicklungen betreibt (Vlies 900) und jeden Tag ein paar erfahrene Akademiker ans Telefon setzt, um geduldig meine beschränkten Fragen zu beantworten - ja, dann ist mir klar, dass ich no-name Folie, zu der ich noch nicht einmal eine Beschreibung (ausser der, dass es sich um PVC handelt) bekomme, bei ebay billiger erstehen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

auch wenn man über e-bay oder sonstwo kauft, kann man relativ schnell den Hersteller (kein no-name) der Folie in Erfahrung bringen, sowie das dazugehörige Datenblatt bekommen.

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Toni,

da pflichte ich Dir bei. Aber erstens kommt es mir auf die Eigenschaften an, die mir der *Verkäufer *zusichert (und er sichert gar nichts zu, wenn er nur ein Hersteller-Datenblatt übermittelt). Darüber hinaus - das zeigen die Beispiele hier im Forum - wird bei ebay vor allem nach No-name Produkten gesucht, denn billig soll es sein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Man muss sich alle Eigenschaften, die der Hersteller angibt ausdrücklich vom Verkäufer zusichern lassen. War aber kein Problem. 

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

Ich finde, es ist in Ordnung, wenn man Material wo anders kauft, wenn man sich bei Naturagart nicht beraten läßt, ansonsten wird deren Prinzip nicht aufgehen und wir haben einen hervorragenden Berater weniger auf dem Markt und dann nur noch Folienhersteller, die keine Ahnung vom Teichbau haben - ich glaube vor allem darum geht es. Wer sein Haus ohne Architekt und Statiker baut kann auch jede Menge kosten sparen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallöle,

also ich habe gerade einen Naturteich mit Wasserlauf mit Naturagart gebaut.
Die Anleitungen fand ich teilweise sehr unübersichtlich und schwer verständlich (ich habe auch nicht blonde Freunde gefragt und auch die haben sich schwer getan).
Das Material ist einwandfrei und die Pflanzen sind ohne Ausnahmen alle angegangen.
Ich muß allerdings gestehen, dass ich mich nicht wirklich vorab über das Thema Teichbau genügend informiert habe, aber ich habe beim Bau sehr viel gelernt - und natürlich meine Fehler gemacht (teilweise zu steile Ufer).
Der Teich ist trotzdem wunderschön geworden, er ist glasklar und ich plane jetzt noch einen zusätzlichen Badeteich. Momentan sammele ich Material und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich diesen wieder mit Naturagat bauen werde. 
Viele Grüße aus dem sommerlichen Fri(e)dolfing
Barbara


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Barbara,

das will ich Dir gern glauben, dass man schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommt, wenn man ohne "mentale Vorbereitung" mal eben so einen Gartenteich baut. Kompliment, dass es dennoch geklappt hat. Alggemein möchte ich allerdings dringend empfehlen (ein grösserer Teich ist ja doch schon eine gewisse Investition, und man muss das draufhaben, für was ein Teichbauer gutes Geld nimmt), sich wirklich damit Zeit zu lassen, sich in die Thematik (vom Einfacheren zum Schwierigeren) einzuarbeiten. Alles, was man gedanklich schon abgearbeitet und verstanden hat, hindert einen später nicht am Fortgang des Projekts.

Ich finde, wenn eine Anleitung es erlaubt, bei einem so komplexen Thema zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis zu kommen - dann kann sie soo schlecht nicht sein   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
genau deswegen nehme ich mir die Zeit bis zum nächsten Frühjahr und lese und informiere mich so gut es geht (natürlich auch hier). Aber ich freue mich schon riesig auf das Projekt.  :razz: 
viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Barbara,

kann ich mir vorstellen. War auch nicht kritisch gemeint, sondern nur als Hinweis darauf, dass ich bei so einer komplexen Sache auch keine knappe, leicht verständliche Anleitung hinbekäme. Hast Du Dir da eigentlich eines dieser Komplettpakete gekauft ? Wenn man sich einfach nur Folie, Vlies und sonstwas kauft, gibt es, meine ich, gar keine Anleitung.

Von anderen Anbietern ist mir übrigens auch keiner bekannt, der eine Anleitung hinzufügen würde.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Bei Naturagart gibt es die Bauanleitung ohne das Komplettpaket. Vorrausetzung ist nur das man für seinen Teichbau die Folie kauft. Kosten der Anleitung wird bei Lieferung verrechnet. Bei Bauanleitung Bachlauf gilt das gleiche. Finde das ist Ok so.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2003)

Nachdem hier viel über die Firma Naturagard diskutiert wird habe ich mir mal den Prospekt angefordert. Ist ja ganz schöner Wälzer.

Beim Thema Schwimmteich sind mir aber einige Sachen aufgefallen, von denen ich meine das dies nicht so stimmt.
Denn wenn man sich die dortigen Beschreibungen ansieht, dann fühle ich mich zurück in die Steinzeit des Schwimmteichbaues versetzt.

Keine Abtrennung zwischen Schwimmen und Pflanzen. Das ist das wichtigste, oder möchte jemand zwischen Pflanzen schwimmen ! Und dann nuß ein Filtersubstrat eingebaut werden. Und das nicht zu dünn, snst funktioniert es nicht. Da sind inszwischen alle drauß gekommen.
Und damit dieses Substrat (meist Kies) nicht in den Schwimmerbereich rutscht muß eine Barriere ran. Beton, holz, Naturstein, Säcke (auch die halten)......

Eine Teichtiefe von 1,30 ist zu flach. Und mit dem Sicherheitsargument spielen. Auch bei 1,3 kann man ertrinken.
Allesd was in der Literatur steht das hat schon sinn. Viele Firmen haben seit Jahren probiert.

Mein Rat. Anlagen zeigen lassen. Wenn diese 5 Jahre funktioniert haben, dann funktionieren sie wirklich.

Grüße Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2006)

*schwimmteich mit naturagard*

Hat jemand mit dem *Naturagart*-System *Erfahrung von mehr als 3 Jahren*? Funktioniert der Schwimmteich noch? Wie verlandet der Filtergraben? Wachsen die Pflanzen in den Schwimmbereich und geht es ohne Filter?
Viel Grüße
Gisbert

Hallo Gisbert,
das System von Naturagart ist ok, aber entscheidend ist die Umsetzung. Unser Teich ist nach dem Bioteich System gebaut und der funktioniert bereits seit 9 Jahren. Bodenabsaugung Kärbecken Skimmer Umwälzung Bachlauf alles Komponenten die Naturagart letzendlich auch bei den Plänen verwendet. Die Tücke liegt aber im Datail und am Geldbeutel. Da Naturagart seine Schwimmteiche billig anbietet muss das auch entsprechend günstig umgesetzt werden. Das Klärbecken von Naturagart find ich persönlich nicht so optimal. Wenn man da zwischen den Zeilen liest kommt nach ca 5 bis 8 Jahren eine Generalreinigung in betracht. und wenn ich daran denke was da an Wurzelwerk entstanden ist ist das mit Sicherheit kein Vergnügen. Zum anderen sieht der Klärteich dann erst richtig schön aus. Ich habe da mein eingenes Prinzip und das funktioniert seit ich den Teich habe ohne Probleme und das Thema Verschlammung ist vom Tisch so wie das jährliche Pflanzen zurückschneiden ist an einem Vormittag erledigt. Ich baue die Klärteiche mit verschiedene Steinschichten auf. Wenn es dir nicht so weit ist darf du mich gerne besuchen dann kann ich dir das im Detail erklären. und die einzelnen Naturagart Empfehlungen und Planungsdetails direckt am Objekt zeigen. Das hier so zu beschreiben ist immer schwierig, da es ja zum Gesamtplan und Konzept passen muß. Wenn das mit der Entfernung nicht hinhaut müssen wir das eben hier weiter versuchen, Ich schlage dann aber vor das unter neuem Titel zu platzieren. Kontaktmöglichkeit und vorab info findest du auch auf meiner Homepage oder hier in den Schwimmteichbeiträgen.

Ich bin zwar erst im 2. Jahr mit Naturagart aber bis jetzt alles OK !!!

http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/html/horstkamp.html

bis neulich


----------

